# behaviour issues



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

a bit more detail might help. when the two dogs are together, are they crated separately? or just left loose in the car? is the other dog making a grab at a favorite toy of pepper's? getting in her face in some other way?
you may have to address the issue situationally rather than generally.


----------



## MiniPoo (Mar 6, 2014)

That is a puzzle. Does she play with you in other ways besides playing ball? Does she play with other dogs but is just more possessive with her toys? I don't think dogs HAVE to share their toys, but I wouldn't want them snapping or biting at other dogs.

Do you think there might be a physical reason for this change of behavior? 

Sorry I don't have any answers, just more questions.


----------



## Jammster (Jan 11, 2014)

They are loose in the car, but she has been travelling in the car with this dog for 6 months and only now started to snap. No toys in car and seemingly Dex the other dog just sits in the corner leaving her alone. 
To answer other questions, she is a lively playful dog and we play lots of games inside and outside and when outside she will always come back unless she has a ball, then she will just run around me and then sit about 5 m away. My trainee said walk away and she will come but she will just follow me a couple of feet behind lol. 
Again with her toys she used to be fine with other dogs going near her toys but she has suddenly become very possessive and will sometimes go to snap. She is fine with humans anyone can take her toy and she will just want to play with them but dogs are different. She has been so lovely and 99.9% of the time still is but i really don't want her to be snappy dog. There is no medical reason, she had her 1 year check and jabs a couple of weeks ago and is all tip top , the vet commented what a lovely dog she is and what lovely condition. I am being firm and thinking do i need to just go back to basics again, very frustrating.


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

I think your instincts are correct about being firm and going back to basics. When Pepper pulls her little snapping "snit" try putting her on her leash and giving her a short obedience lesson. Just a little heeling with a few sits and downs thrown in. She sounds like a smart girl and I bet it won't take her but a few sessions to decide that snapping over her toys is not worth losing her play time. As for the car behavior, that is another matter. I would not assume that Dex is being all that innocent sitting in the corner; he may be staring at her or doing something that you are not aware of. Could you crate your dog for the car ride when you are driving? Perhaps have her ride on the floor between your legs when you are the passenger? Those teen months are tough especially when you are dealing with dogs as intelligent as poodles. I think you are on the right track with all the exercise you are providing!


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

sounds like the teenage years have descended. at the same time, though, maybe she needs more interaction with other dogs with guaranteed positive outcomes for both. in another thread i mentioned having dogs sit and "take turns" with regard to being called by name and treated. it's to help create a positive association among the dogs re being together. maybe a variant on that with some of the dogs you all associate with?


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Has she been spayed? In an entire dog I would suspect an approaching season. Otherwise it could be that she is now old enough to feel justified in protecting her own space, and feels the need for plenty of space. Some sort of barrier - even just a bolster or rolled pillow - may be enough to give her a feeling of being protected and remove the need for her to snark. My Sophy has superb dog manners, but expects other adult dogs to reciprocate and will tell them off for being pushy - for some dogs even the wrong kind of stare counts as a wind up...

On the ball game, it sounds like classic Keep-Away. I think I would try playing fetch with two throw toys, not balls, throwing the second as soon as she returns with the first. I wouldn't make the rule too rigorous at first, throwing the second toy as soon as she was within a few feet of me, and not waiting for her to drop the first. Once she understands the game, I would increase my expectations step by step, until I only threw when she dropped the first toy at my feet. Then perhaps replace first one toy, then the other with a ball. 

How is her frustration control generally?


----------



## Jammster (Jan 11, 2014)

She was spayed at 7 months as she had a hernia which was impeding her eating so were done at same time. her frustration control is mixed sometimes she will not pay attention or sit there patiently waiting, other times she will bark at me. If she barks i tell her quiet and then ignore her, then if she sits nicely and quietly i will reward her. Other times she will go off and attack some other toy if she doesn't get what she wants. She will bark to try and get your attention.

I love this forum, as I said i work as a nanny and i am great with children but Pepper is my first pooch and really appreciate all the great advise on this wonderful and if not quirky breed (well i think my dog is quirky) lol.


----------

